# WI-FI Repeater (FreeBSD 8.1)



## SPIDER-L33T (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello.

In server with FreeBSD 8.1 i have two wireless cards.

Q: How i can create "repeater" for home wifi-router (IEEE 802.11g)?

May be need use "wlanmode mesh"?

Tnx.


----------

